# hello



## tattookev (Sep 4, 2011)

just got into the mouse scene after previously keeping various hamsters

currently have hymalayan fancy mice and multis


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.Where are you located?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Tattookev and welcome, pics would be good viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8529# I am particularly eager to find out where you are from as I am really interested in himi's, siamese seal point and blue point and where you got your himis from. Eventually I would like to breed and show but that's for the future.. sigh... I'm also interested in splashed but that's another story. Anyway sorry I rambled a bit there but welcome viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8529# Vicki


----------

